# Phong cách bố trí nội thất tối giản ngày càng được ưa chuộng



## ngathien (20/8/21)

Phong cách bố trí nội thất tối giản ngày càng được ưa chuộng Phong cách tối giản theo kiểu càng ít chi tiết càng nói lên được nhiều điều (Less is more) được gói gọn trong hai chữ “hạn chế” trong trang trí, sắp xếp đồ đạc... Đây là phong cách bố trí nội thất được sử dụng khá phổ biến trong các công trình hiện đại cho thuê căn hộ belleza. Đây là phòng ngủ liền kề nhà tắm, chỉ ngăn cách bằng một vách kính trong một căn hộ ở New York. Ánh sáng và các yếu tố nội thất chỉ toàn màu trắng đã tạo được ấn tượng cho căn phòng. Khu bếp liền phòng ăn này được bố trí khá thông thoáng, cho thuê căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ quận 7 rộng rãi, và hầu như không có các chi tiết rườm rà. Hệ tủ ngăn cách giữa phòng ăn và khu bếp được thiết kế khéo léo ôm sát lấy trần nhà. Không gian ngoại thất sạch sẽ, nội thất giảm bớt nhiều chi tiết cầu kỳ, tạo ra một không gian có phần nghệ thuật, nhưng không rườm rà là mục tiêu của chủ nhà. Môi trường cũng được thiết kế cẩn thận cũng là điều được cân nhắc. Không có bất kỳ sự ngăn cách nào được tạo ra trong không gian của căn nhà này. Thiên nhiên rộng mở, các chi tiết trang trí hài hòa giữa trong và ngoài tạo nên sự thích thú trong giác quan. Ánh sáng tự nhiên bao quanh khu bếp hiện đại này. Toàn bộ hệ tủ được thiết kế đơn giản, không cầu kỳ. Thép không gỉ được sử dụng có thể tạo cảm giác hơi lạnh lẽo, nhưng có tác dụng làm mềm bớt không gian, vừa đủ sức gây ấn tượng, vừa dễ dàng, thuận tiện trong việc vệ sinh. Không có một chi tiết thừa nào trong phòng ngủ này. Không gian phòng ngủ và những khu vực khác đều được chuyển tiếp khá linh hoạt. Điểm nhấn của căn phòng chính là bức tranh khá trừu tượng với gam màu tương phản phía trên bức tường giường ngủ. Căn hộ này dành cho 4 người trong một gia đình hai thế hệ. Các hệ tủ âm tường được sử dụng rất nhiều, ở mọi không gian. Căn hộ đã tạo được một cái nhìn 4 chiều ấn tượng. Không gian rộng rãi, thông thoáng từ lối ra vào phía sau dẫn dắt tới toàn căn nhà. Khu bếp, phòng sinh hoạt và ăn uống được nối liền với nhau trong một không gian rất thông thoáng, sạch sẽ. Đây là một căn hộ dạng penthouse hai tầng tại Boston (Mỹ). Lối ra vào ở tầng dưới dẫn thẳng vào phòng khách, nhưng đã được ngăn cách hờ bằng một bình phong theo nghệ thuật trừu tượng. Lò sưởi được ốp thẳng vào bức tường cuối căn phòng, làm không gian cho thuê căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ quận 7 trở nên rộng rãi và thông thoáng.


----------

